

Lab-Sized Earthquakes Challenge Basic Laws of Physics - BigZaphod
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/10/small-scale-earthquake/

======
Tamerlin
I remember learning about the difference between static and dynamic
friction.... so the fact that the force required to move two static objects
exceeded what the coefficient of friction wasn't surprising. Have people
forgotten this? Or is the reporter just physics-challenged?

